# Texas Giant RedHeaded Centipede



## Gsc (Jun 25, 2005)

Heres one of my local Texas Giant RedHeaded centipedes (S. h. castaneiceps)...gotta love them!


----------



## oblivion56 (Jun 25, 2005)

i found one of those in corpus!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow, super nice centipede!! Great looking!! Just a question though, what is the morphologic difference between your 'pede and scolopendra mutilans?!?


----------



## Gsc (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I might not be the best one to answer this question (and hopefully others will add in), but the US Scolopendra heros castaneiceps are NOT communal and is very agressive towards other of its own species compared to the communal S. mutilans which can be kept in groups of its own kind.  I also believe that the S. mutilans also has a more orange"y" head... I've never owned S. mutilans, but maybe I'll get a few in the near future...a communal centipede would be great!

Cheers,
Graham


----------

